# Hi from NYC--anyone sail around Manhattan



## anthonyjp87 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been sailing, and interested in sailing, for a while now. I've been in the Long Island Sound a few times, but I have yet to get on a boat and sail up/down East River/Governors Island/Statue of Liberty/Manhattan yet. Has anyone out there spent a lot of time in these waterways?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Anthony.

You should poke around the NE forum for some information about that area.

US Northeast - SailNet Community


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Also do some searches of this forum for: "hell gate", "east river" & "hudson river".

Welcome Antony.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's not practical to sail on the East River, most motor to get through it. Forget the Harlem River too. Many sail on the Hudson River and in New York Harbor out to Sandy Hook. Of course, as you know, LIS is easily accessible by subway/train.

Welcome!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome, Anthony. My last trip around Manhattan was 60 years ago on the Circle Line! Gad! The Admiral and I are planning to do it this fall. We will be paddling an 18' canoe! Ha! Can't wait! 

Our planning for that little outing has been greatly helped by this forum's information and advice. You have come to a very friendly and helpful family of folks. Glad to have another New Yorker aboard.

Down


----------



## anthonyjp87 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, thanks everybody. Hoping to get on the water a lot more this summer, and starting the search for a boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

anthonyjp87 said:


> but I have yet to get on a boat and sail up/down East River/Governors Island/Statue of Liberty/Manhattan yet.


Then you gotta gotta go!


----------



## anthonyjp87 (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful Photos what boat are you on?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

anthonyjp87 said:


> Beautiful Photos what boat are you on?


"Sea Life" my Beneteau 393


----------

